# I messaged over 35 girls across all my dating platforms trying to get some hangout tn



## Amnesia (Oct 9, 2020)

Fri night - I have like 2 girls semi responding


tough life


this dumb cunt


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 9, 2020)

update pics later 🥵


----------



## CommanderCope (Oct 9, 2020)

dn read


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Oct 9, 2020)

record a sex tape


----------



## Hozay (Oct 9, 2020)

dont you ever wanna just chill with some dudes?


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Oct 9, 2020)

Hozay said:


> dont you ever wanna just chill with some dudes?



@knajjd


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 9, 2020)

My verified Maher fish without even trying


----------



## Hozay (Oct 9, 2020)

Ioan said:


> @knajjd


in the TERMS of just going out to a bar with the bois and just fucking around. @Amnesia Should know most girls are boring as shit to talk to lol.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 9, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> My verified Maher fish without even trying


cool dude i get messages and responses like that only to have nothing ever come of it when it's time to literally make a specific meetup place and time 

girls are the most flaky piece of shit ever


----------



## MedAncientGod (Oct 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Fri night - I have like 2 girls semi responding
> 
> 
> tough life


Even Chad suffers


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> cool dude i get messages and responses like that only to have nothing ever come of it when it's time to literally make a specific meetup place and time
> 
> girls are the most flaky piece of shit ever


Yeah I know bro I'm just teasing. Everyone gets shit sometimes. Maher got unmatched a couple times for being too forward. And he still gets shit like this


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 9, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> Yeah I know bro I'm just teasing. Everyone gets shit sometimes. Maher got unmatched a couple times for being too forward. And he still gets shit like this


Why would you say that JFL


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Fri night - I have like 2 girls semi responding
> 
> 
> tough life


So no storytime thread tonight?


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 9, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Why would you say that JFL


Cuz worst things worked before


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Oct 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> cool dude i get messages and responses like that only to have nothing ever come of it when it's time to literally make a specific meetup place and time
> 
> girls are the most flaky piece of shit ever


Yeah sometimes girls just want to talk dirty or be sexual with dudes


----------



## Hozay (Oct 9, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> Yeah I know bro I'm just teasing. Everyone gets shit sometimes. Maher got unmatched a couple times for being too forward. And he still gets shit like this


Caged


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 9, 2020)

*I UPDATED OP*


----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 9, 2020)

It is over


----------



## Hozay (Oct 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *I UPDATED OP*


stop thinking you're too cool to reply to my comments motherfucker


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Oct 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *I UPDATED OP*



You got her at "I didn't meet u, I have no idea if I'd want to have sex with you" tbh. Fucking bitter bitch.


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Oct 9, 2020)

Caging at how she went into panic mode when you said you may not want to fuck her. Rejection from a man to a woman is defs more painful than vice versa.


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 9, 2020)

Even chad gets treated like shit by foids INSANE


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 9, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> Even chad gets treated like shit by foids INSANE


It happens all the time. Women are absolutely insufferable and not pleasant to interact with



Vvvvxxxx said:


> View attachment 722801
> 
> 
> Caging at how she went into panic mode when you said you may not want to fuck her. Rejection from a man to a woman is defs more painful than vice versa.



She is definitely NOT HOT enough to be assuming id want to fuck, what a cunt tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5431 (Oct 9, 2020)

You can’t just let women’s sexuality be free of control. At first it’s nice for chads but then women start wanting gigachads and so on and on. Their standards just keep rising to where you literally have to have to whole package. Female nature needs to be reigned back in.


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Oct 9, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> My verified Maher fish without even trying


When will you make a thread about it brah


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 9, 2020)

Just call the escort agency if you need it that bad


----------



## St. Wristcel (Oct 9, 2020)

She knows you are too good looking for her for a LTR, she wants to smash she’s just playing around like a monkey foid so she can tell her girly pals she “made chad wait for this pussy  “


----------



## Taylorswift (Oct 9, 2020)

Some females are just bored and don’t expect much from dating apps.


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Oct 9, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> Even chad gets treated like shit by foids INSANE


It's only online this way
What do you expect if these bitches get bombarded with messages they can literally can be Picky as they want to be

In the club this would never happen


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 9, 2020)

NewParasite said:


> When will you make a thread about it brah


Once I get more girls in. My matches came really slow but he's still getting a good amount of superlikes and responses. Just the quantity ain't there for some reason. There may be something wrong with my account tbh


----------



## JustAFewMM (Oct 9, 2020)

ovar for emnesier 

Go


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Oct 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Women are absolutely insufferable and not pleasant to interact with


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> cool dude i get messages and responses like that only to have nothing ever come of it when it's time to literally make a specific meetup place and time
> 
> girls are the most flaky piece of shit ever


Guys here don’t realize this 
There are girls who’d make plans and be very flirty online but still flake


----------



## RichmondBread (Oct 9, 2020)

35 is the new 25.


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## PYT (Oct 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Fri night - I have like 2 girls semi responding
> 
> 
> tough life
> ...


i have no patience for girls like this. I would have lost my shit called her a retard and blocked her


----------



## PYT (Oct 9, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> update pics later 🥵


i already sent you some babe you want more?
please respond on instagram love you 😘


----------



## randomuser2407 (Oct 9, 2020)

Looks like you better ask @larsanova69 for advice, he gets over 1000 matches on Tinder very easily with only easy selfies.

Maybe you're simply doing it wrong @Amnesia


----------



## malignant (Oct 9, 2020)

lifefuel


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 9, 2020)

RichmondBread said:


> 35 is the new 25.


ur only as old as u look


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Oct 9, 2020)

White women are the absolute worst. I would rather be stuck on an island with nothing but potatoes and muddy water for the rest of my days than live in a million dollar mansion with a white woman. They are easily the most annoying and insufferable demographic on the planet. I am attracted to them but sometimes I wonder if it would even be worth it to fuck them with all the bullshit you have to deal with


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 9, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> Looks like you better ask @larsanova69 for advice, he gets over 1000 matches on Tinder very easily with only easy selfies.
> 
> Maybe you're simply doing it wrong @Amnesia


First time I ever made a TInder account I got like 700 matches in 2 months. Ive remae it twice and now with my latest account I have 88 matches over a month



SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> White women are the absolute worst. I would rather be stuck on an island with nothing but potatoes and muddy water for the rest of my days than live in a million dollar mansion with a white woman. They are easily the most annoying and insufferable demographic on the planet. I am attracted to them but sometimes I wonder if it would even be worth it to fuck them with all the bullshit you have to deal with



The girl in my OP is German, from Frankfurt, over here for school. Her opening message to me once we matched was to correct grammar on my bio, but she was WRONG, she even admitted she might be wrong cause English isnt her first language, and yeah she was wrong


----------



## randomuser2407 (Oct 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> First time I ever made a TInder account I got like 700 matches in 2 months. Ive remae it twice and now with my latest account I have 88 matches over a month
> 
> 
> 
> The girl in my OP is German, from Frankfurt, over here for school. Her opening message to me once we matched was to correct grammar on my bio, but she was WRONG, she even admitted she might be wrong cause English isnt her first language, and yeah she was wrong


@larsanova69 claims that he got 1000 matches and 99+ likes in only 2.5 hours but he hasn't given me the proof to backup what he says, and it seems unbelievable to get so many matches in such little time because he would have to be swiping right on every girl and that would hurt the algorithm somehow wouldn't it?

By the way, what's your technique when swiping? How often do you swipe right and for how long do you swipe each day?

And, what pictures did you use for Tinder?


----------



## Hades (Oct 9, 2020)

Vvvvxxxx said:


> View attachment 722801
> 
> 
> Caging at how she went into panic mode when you said you may not want to fuck her. Rejection from a man to a woman is defs more painful than vice versa.


IKR foids egos have shot up so much since the invention of dating apps that they assume any man talking to her HAS to want to fuck her. JFL they need to be knocked off their high horse.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 9, 2020)

Hades said:


> IKR foids egos have shot up so much since the invention of dating apps that they assume any man talking to her HAS to want to fuck her. JFL they need to be knocked off their high horse.



Well its like the 18 year old I banged the other day and made a thread about word for word she said "if I find a guy hot and wanna fuck him I always end up fucking him cause guys dont say no to sex."


----------



## Hades (Oct 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Well its like the 18 year old I banged the other day and made a thread about word for word she said "if I find a guy hot and wanna fuck him I always end up fucking him cause guys dont say no to sex."


we need to start some normie movement to get guys to stop doing this. like fucking hell just imagine how hard of a 180 it would be if guys started denying a BUNCH of women. they would be giving it away like free samples at costco just for that validation they do desperately crave


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 9, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> @larsanova69 claims that he got 1000 matches and 99+ likes in only 2.5 hours but he hasn't given me the proof to backup what he says, and it seems unbelievable to get so many matches in such little time because he would have to be swiping right on every girl and that would hurt the algorithm somehow wouldn't it?
> 
> By the way, what's your technique when swiping? How often do you swipe right and for how long do you swipe each day?
> 
> And, what pictures did you use for Tinder?


yeah he is lying jfl 1000matches in 2.5 hours @larsanova69 stop this larp jfl not even chico gets that many matches or even close to that


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 9, 2020)

RichmondBread said:


> 35 is the new 25.


yahh and 41 is the new 31
No, its not Rich


----------



## Straycat (Oct 10, 2020)

I got 200 matches In 2 months but mostly with uggos. I. Beginning to think that all the hottest accounts are fake.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Oct 10, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> My verified Maher fish without even trying


brutal dogpill and erectuspill


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 10, 2020)

PYT said:


> i have no patience for girls like this. I would have lost my shit called her a retard and blocked her


It's probably your defense mechanism. Some ppl are just afraid of rejection


----------



## Tony (Oct 10, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> yahh and 41 is the new 31
> No, its not Rich


yes very true , 71 is the new 61


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Oct 10, 2020)

Keep ya head up King and stay strong 🤗🤗🥰


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 10, 2020)

I went on a 2nd date tn with this 19 year old 6ft tall girl.

She made a comment "are u wearing high heels" LOL She also asked if I was wearing contacts cause my eyes are "so blue"

Throughout both dates though she made comments about how good looking I am, shes one that was absolutely stunned I wasnt a catfish.

She also made comments thru the date how I seemed "robotic" like my personality LOL


She texts me after the date tn "I like u but I just don't feel butterflies, sorry"


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Oct 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I went on a 2nd date tn with this 19 year old 6ft tall girl.
> 
> She made a comment "are u wearing high heels" LOL She also asked if I was wearing contacts cause my eyes are "so blue"
> 
> ...


*Brutal ntpill. *


----------



## flamboyant (Oct 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I went on a 2nd date tn with this 19 year old 6ft tall girl.
> 
> She made a comment "are u wearing high heels" LOL She also asked if I was wearing contacts cause my eyes are "so blue"
> 
> ...


maybe she figured u were frauding))))


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Oct 10, 2020)

Hades said:


> IKR foids egos have shot up so much since the invention of dating apps that they assume any man talking to her HAS to want to fuck her. JFL they need to be knocked off their high horse.


He does want to fuck her tho. Lmao.

Girls don't want to be pumped & dumped.. that's the issue. Who can blame them tbh. I've pumped and dumped 50 girls and it feels bad for both people


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She texts me after the date tn "I like u but I just don't feel butterflies, sorry"


I've never felt butterflies after a first date, but always still tried for a second date anyways. See what happens and what might come.

Imagine having so many options that you reject a guy after a first date if you don't immediately fall in love with him. I hate women and their privilege so fucking much.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Oct 10, 2020)

Ah


Amnesia said:


> I went on a 2nd date tn with this 19 year old 6ft tall girl.
> 
> She made a comment "are u wearing high heels" LOL She also asked if I was wearing contacts cause my eyes are "so blue"
> 
> ...


She definitely knew you were frauding lol
Also are u crazy to go out with a 6ft tall girl? She would notice you are not 6'1 as soon as you take off your lifts nigga


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 10, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> Ah
> She definitely knew you were frauding lol
> Also are u crazy to go out with a 6ft tall girl? She would notice you are not 6'1 as soon as you take off your lifts nigga


Yeah I will never do that again, she lied on her bumble profile saying she was only 5'8'' Half an hour before the date she asks "how tall are u again? I respond 6'1'' she says GOOD cause I'm 6ft. I was like Oh ur kidding right? haha Shes like Uhhh no, Im really 6ft, but its fine cause ur 6'1''


----------



## maxmendietta (Oct 10, 2020)

*I mean if you ACTUALLY spent some time working on your misogynistic views on women as objects and stopped objectifying them, then you could MAYBE get some sex.*


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Oct 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah I will never do that again, she lied on her bumble profile saying she was only 5'8'' Half an hour before the date she asks "how tall are u again? I respond 6'1'' she says GOOD cause I'm 6ft. I was like Oh ur kidding right? haha Shes like Uhhh no, Im really 5ft, but its fine cause ur 6'1''



Genuinely feel like this is a case where if you had been funnier or more engaging she'd probably have liked you.


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Oct 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Fri night - I have like 2 girls semi responding
> 
> 
> tough life
> ...



See how effective it is when @Amnesia uses emotional arguments. When I was bluepilled, I would argue with women using logic and sense before being cucked into apologizing. Also JFL at her reaction when you gave her the slightest hint of rejection.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 10, 2020)

You're not Chad for her.


----------



## Lars (Oct 10, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> yeah he is lying jfl 1000matches in 2.5 hours @larsanova69 stop this larp jfl not even chico gets that many matches or even close to that


Nooo 99plus likes in 2.5 hours


----------



## Lars (Oct 10, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> @larsanova69 claims that he got 1000 matches and 99+ likes in only 2.5 hours but he hasn't given me the proof to backup what he says, and it seems unbelievable to get so many matches in such little time because he would have to be swiping right on every girl and that would hurt the algorithm somehow wouldn't it?
> 
> By the way, what's your technique when swiping? How often do you swipe right and for how long do you swipe each day?
> 
> And, what pictures did you use for Tinder?


I swiped right on every Girl and only left on black pictures and Adds Hahaha i was Just looking who liked


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 10, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Nooo 99plus likes in 2.5 hours


mirin


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 10, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Nooo 99plus likes in 2.5 hours



slayer

what county r u in. u in a major city where u got that?


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 10, 2020)

@larsanova69 hvl meisjes zijn gl on tinder tbh


----------



## Lars (Oct 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> slayer
> 
> what county r u in. u in a major city where u got that?


The Netherlands but tbh it was also the time passport was out so i also matched like with 200 girls outside the Netherlands


----------



## Lars (Oct 10, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> @larsanova69 hvl meisjes zijn gl on tinder tbh


Veel denk hoe beter je Tinder score hoe beter de meiden maarja ik was alleen aan het kutten


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> First time I ever made a TInder account I got like 700 matches in 2 months. Ive remae it twice and now with my latest account I have 88 matches over a month
> 
> 
> 
> The girl in my OP is German, from Frankfurt, over here for school. Her opening message to me once we matched was to correct grammar on my bio, but she was WRONG, she even admitted she might be wrong cause English isnt her first language, and yeah she was wrong


In my city in Sweden, I get 100 likes in 2-3 weeks with my pictures so roughly the same. And people wonder why whites are running JBW game hahaha


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Oct 10, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> In my city in Sweden, I get 100 likes in 2-3 weeks with my pictures so roughly the same. And people wonder why whites are running JBW game hahaha



_*I passported to Poland and got about 100 likes in one day.*_

_*Many were young high collagen Stacies.*_


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 10, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> Veel denk hoe beter je Tinder score hoe beter de meiden maarja ik was alleen aan het kutten


berichten veel jou eerst ofnie?


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 10, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> _*I passported to Poland and got about 100 likes in one day.*_
> 
> _*Many were young high collagen Stacies.*_


I'm happy for you. I only care about latinas and asians. Preferably latinas with as much amerindian blood in them as possible


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Oct 10, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> I'm happy for you. I only care about latinas and asians. Preferably latinas with as much amerindian blood in them as possible



_*Well if you ever want white girls try Ukraine or Poland, worked for me.*_

_*But I agree about the amerindian big booty women.*_


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 10, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> _*Well if you ever want white girls try Ukraine or Poland, worked for me.
> 
> But I agree about the amerindian big booty women.*_


It's not the ass, it's the face


----------



## lutte (Oct 10, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> In my city in Sweden, I get 100 likes in 2-3 weeks with my pictures so roughly the same. And people wonder why whites are running JBW game hahaha


Så nu har du blivit svensk?


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 10, 2020)

lutte said:


> Så nu har du blivit svensk?


Jag är svensk jfl


----------



## Lars (Oct 10, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> berichten veel jou eerst ofnie?


Ja best wel veel en had echt stuk of 30 superlikes


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Oct 10, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> It's not the ass, it's the face


*
The faces can be very robust but the main draw for me is the ass. If it was just the face I think arabs do better.*


----------



## lutte (Oct 10, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Jag är svensk jfl


Visst
Spela in en vocaroo


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 10, 2020)

lutte said:


> Visst
> Spela in en vocaroo


Jag kanske gör det senare


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 10, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> *The faces can be very robust but the main draw for me is the ass. If it was just the face I think arabs do better.*


I love their asses, legs and feet, sexy sexy feet


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Oct 10, 2020)

Fucking whores should be begging u for sex

most of them are probably getting fucked by some bloated normie right now while ur begging them


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 10, 2020)

Jesus you are a fucking retard. 

Stop trying to be cool and 'darktriadmaxxing' just be fucking normal


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 10, 2020)

Are you not worried someone you know will eventually find out about your presence on here and your aspie posts in the past?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 10, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Are you not worried someone you know will eventually find out about your presence on here and your aspie posts in the past?


Why would he even care if that happens lol. Some random tinder slut that thinks you are a weirdo that rots on PSL sites. Whatever


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Oct 10, 2020)

Fuck you @Amnesia


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 10, 2020)

1 person gets 1000 matches, the other gets 0. Brutal.

*“It's a fact...that in societies like ours sex truly represents a second system of differentiation, completely independent of money; and as a system of differentiation it functions just as mercilessly. The effects of these two systems are, furthermore, strictly equivalent. Just like unrestrained economic liberalism, and for similar reasons, sexual liberalism produces phenomena of absolute pauperization . Some men make love every day; others five or six times in their life, or never. Some make love with dozens of women; others with none. It's what's known as 'the law of the market'*


----------



## Golang (Oct 10, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> ur only as old as u look


Golangpill: You are what you look like


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 10, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Why would he even care if that happens lol. Some random tinder slut that thinks you are a weirdo that rots on PSL sites. Whatever


Not talking about a random girls but like relatives or friends.


----------



## lutte (Oct 10, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> 1 person gets 1000 matches, the other gets 0. Brutal.
> 
> *“It's a fact...that in societies like ours sex truly represents a second system of differentiation, completely independent of money; and as a system of differentiation it functions just as mercilessly. The effects of these two systems are, furthermore, strictly equivalent. Just like unrestrained economic liberalism, and for similar reasons, sexual liberalism produces phenomena of absolute pauperization . Some men make love every day; others five or six times in their life, or never. Some make love with dozens of women; others with none. It's what's known as 'the law of the market'*


Based french boomer-doomer alcoholist chainsmoker jbwmaxxer


----------



## Golang (Oct 10, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> If it was just the face I think arabs do better.


Average arab foid


----------



## fogdart (Oct 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I went on a 2nd date tn with this 19 year old 6ft tall girl.
> 
> She made a comment "are u wearing high heels" LOL She also asked if I was wearing contacts cause my eyes are "so blue"
> 
> ...


She sensed that you were frauding. It's over for the rest of us if you get rejected after a date.


----------



## Littleboy (Oct 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Fri night - I have like 2 girls semi responding
> 
> 
> tough life
> ...



https://incels.is/threads/looksmax-chad-has-hard-time-dating.249356/
Truly. Fucking. Over.



Jagged0 said:


> Even chad gets treated like shit by foids INSANE


----------



## Littleboy (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Mongrelcel (Oct 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah I will never do that again, she lied on her bumble profile saying she was only 5'8'' Half an hour before the date she asks "how tall are u again? I respond 6'1'' she says GOOD cause I'm 6ft. I was like Oh ur kidding right? haha Shes like Uhhh no, Im really 6ft, but its fine cause ur 6'1''


She knew what she was doing very well


----------



## MassacredMyBoy (Oct 11, 2020)

Noctis_777 said:


> You can’t just let women’s sexuality be free of control. At first it’s nice for chads but then women start wanting gigachads and so on and on. Their standards just keep rising to where you literally have to have to whole package. Female nature needs to be reigned back in.


Holy shit, your AVI just gave me a wave of memories. Haven't seen that show in yeaaaars


----------



## MassacredMyBoy (Oct 11, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> It's not the ass, it's the face


Gross. Why do you like amerindian features? Everytime someone shits on latinas and calls them goblins after 18, they show a picture of someone with strong amerindian features.


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Oct 11, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> In my city in Sweden, I get 100 likes in 2-3 weeks with my pictures so roughly the same. And people wonder why whites are running JBW game hahaha


You’re sweden???
I thought you were fellow ukcel dedsrs


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 11, 2020)

Hades said:


> we need to start some normie movement to get guys to stop doing this. like fucking hell just imagine how hard of a 180 it would be if guys started denying a BUNCH of women. they would be giving it away like free samples at costco just for that validation they do desperately crave


i think about this everyday, if literally all men just stopped pursuing women for 1 week women would go CRAZY

i would love it to happen but it never will


----------

